# Salute the Commander



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Finally dealt me up a Commander s-70. I’m in need of some lubrication for my vocals. 3hrs of back and forth to cut a deal. This one is light round count. The only thing I don’t like is the smooth grips. Have to kick out some stock checkered walnuts. Only get one mag with pistol. Have several anyway. Now to find a decent holster.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

very nice. Love a good wall hanger.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’m backing off of 1911s for awhile. Haven’t had so many at one time for years. Didn’t get no ammo with this one. As much as I hate to do it going to load up a couple hundred 45acp to plink. Don’t want to pee away my factory stuff. My Bro has already offered me a pair of Flo Green Zombie, I took a pass, holding out for walnut.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Finding Commander is going to save me money. I’ve bought 5 series 70 Colts, 1 Springfield 1911 , while looking.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> Finding Commander is going to save me money. I’ve bought 5 series 70 Colts, 1 Springfield 1911 , while looking.


The nice thing about buying 1911's is you will get your money back if you ever need to sell. Glocks..... not so much.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Glocks are like Toasters, they beak throw them in recycle bin and get another.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> Glocks are like Toasters, they beak throw them in recycle bin and get another.


Psss...


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

bobk said:


> The nice thing about buying 1911's is you will get your money back if you ever need to sell. Glocks..... not so much.


What world are you living in? There's not a gun in my safes that haven't went up in value atleast 25% in the last year and a couple 300%.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

loweman165 said:


> What world are you living in? There's not a gun in my safes that haven't went up in value atleast 25% in the last year and a couple 300%.


The real world. Comparing values over the last year isn’t realistic. Heck a 2x4 went up almost 300% as well.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I know a thing or two about values. There are exceptions to everything but in general resale on plastic isn’t very good. Don’t think this COVID panic is permanent. When it’s over a lot of guns will be on used market. The bulk of them is going to be plastic, because they are least expensive. So right now guns of CC & HD have risen in price, so has plywood.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

If you guys think these prices are going away, think again.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Every time there is a major storm worth power outage, the stores have a run on generators. The prices are scalped too. Bout a year of smooth sailing goes by and the generators start to show up in garage sales and flea markets. The people who were scared into buying a gun by present social situations bought plastic ( with plastic ) when things calm down, all those plastic pistols are going to glut the used pistol market. Right now shooter classic hunting rifles and shotguns are as low as they have been since I can remember. New generation has no interest in them. Only true collector grade stuff has any real worth. Handguns are funny. These off the wall European auto pistols are the new collectibles. No to shoot just to collect.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven’t seen any good deals on shotguns or rifles up on the Northcoast. Although my network isn’t as big as yours is Drm50 but I do agree with you in regards to the value of the non plastic guns. If you buy a S&W wheel gun and a Taurus poly wheel gun both at $500 today I would imagine in 5 years the Taurus will still be between $4-500 Mark while the the S&W will be around $600


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> The nice thing about buying 1911's is you will get your money back if you ever need to sell. Glocks..... not so much.


Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well I found a nice set of checkered walnut original Colt grips for my new Commander. They were a little expensive. Seems they are screwed on another Colt Commander, 68 Vintage. Wont get it till next week. Wait till mama comes home, I’m sure she will be proud of me. Still need grips!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sharp looking Colt, have been a 1911 fanatic for years.


----------

